# Blob top madness and others



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 25, 2015)

Although I'm _LITTLE _late due to a very hectic month, I thought I would upload my finds from the Batsto bottle show. As usual it was a terrific show for buying and selling, which easily allowed me to cover the cost of my purchases which is always a positive[]. Highlight of the show was a dealer who brought $6 blob tops!! Needless to say I cleared him out fairly quickly.  If anybody wants any close-ups or better pictures of specific items let me know. I took these the night after I got back from the show so their a little on the grainy side. Amber blobs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





More. There was only one Bauer bottle previously known from Keyport. This one is embossed Perth Amboy!!!. Also, who doesn't love a good quart hutch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Long Branch bottle mania
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting South Jersey bottles. Didn't even know Rosenhayn existed until I bought the bottle!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Asbury Park
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Others. Some shore meds, beautifully sick warners, onion salt co, Atlantic City citrate, and a cottage cheese jar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Close up of cottage cheese jar back. Embossed Columbia Cheese co Newark NJ with lion embossed on back. (One of my favorite finds of the day!)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2015)

Do I see a _scroll _plate-mold bottle there?


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep!! Finally got myself a Gregson and Strickland out of A.C


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice. I've only seen 2 or 3 different scroll bottles. At first, I thought that was my same bottle. lolI'm told that they're very rare to come across?


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 25, 2015)

Very nice group!


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice, I like any hutch. Congrats, LEON.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! And Spirit Bear, any scroll bottle I have ever seen is hard to come across. There are 2 quart scroll blobs known from NJ and a scroll hutch is known from Orange NJ.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2015)

NJ liked scrolls. Interesting. I have a Philada blob with a scroll. You see a partial pic in my asking if yours was a scroll. lol


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice day's haul. Scott


----------



## Nevadabottles (Oct 27, 2015)

Only $6 a blob? That can make anyone's day, nice find for sure!


----------



## MuddyMO (Oct 28, 2015)

Woot! What a haul! The yellow blob looks quite nice, and the W.M.H Earl must have been some popular stuff, found it here in Missouri, has a nice deep, but clear, red amber color. Quart hutch with a cool monogram!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks again! Nevadabottles- Yea it was quite a shock! Made my day for sure MuddyMO- WM H Earl was a very large bottling firm. Their bottles are abundant in NJ, although I've never heard of one travelling as far away as Missouri. That's pretty amazing!!!!


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 29, 2015)

man that stuff brings me back, when I did my first digging up there. I dug the Columbia up in colt's neck , I dug the crotches ( three of them) from a dup of rt. 35 . near Belmar . those were the days. good stuff.


----------

